# Any input on this sire??



## luvsgsds (Jan 8, 2011)

Please let me know what you think about his pedigree.... Any input on lines?? Considering one of his pups and just wanted to get some input from those with experience!! 

Nick Vom Alk - German shepherd dog


Heres a pic of him


----------



## luvsgsds (Jan 8, 2011)

I have no idea how to read the pedigree and what it all means!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

_I'm no help with his lines either but I will say in that pic he really looks overweight._


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't know anything about the dogs in his pedigree, so I can't speak to them. I agree with Alphamom that he looks overweight. Also there are no OFA hip or elbow scores for him or his dam on PedigreeDatabase. They might have hip certifications and they're just not on PDB; something to ask the breeder about.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Here is his OFA page:
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


----------



## luvsgsds (Jan 8, 2011)

jaggirl47 said:


> Here is his OFA page:
> Orthopedic Foundation for Animals



AWESOME!! Thank you for finding and posting this! I will be asking the breeder about all this stuff, but I like to do my own research as well. Especially since I dont know what any of the pedigree stuff really means....I could be told lies!!

I just don't want to end up with a dog that is going to have multiple problems down the road. The sire is supposed to be an East German import....but it's not like I breed and would know the difference ya know! I have a gsd, and tons of books and have educated myself very well on the breed....but I'm no expert!

Thanks for the help


----------



## luvsgsds (Jan 8, 2011)

And I agree that he does look kiiiiinda tubby in the pics. I'm anxious to meet him today...


----------



## wolfspirit (Dec 10, 2009)

The sire is half sibling to my dogs sire (Zidane as father). 

I know that Zidane was (is) considered to be an awesome working dog. I don't know about the dams side.

Will agree with the others though that he looks overweight and very out of condition.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If he's an import I'm surprised his dam doesn't have a show rating. Don't they have to be breed surveyed to be registered in Germany?


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Don't see where it says he is an import. Zidane has been in the states for some time(you can't swing a dead cat around here without hitting a Zidane pup).


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

bocron said:


> Don't see where it says he is an import. Zidane has been in the states for some time(you can't swing a dead cat around here without hitting a Zidane pup).


I'm just going off what LuvGSDs said.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

This dog is not an import. Neither is his dam. His sire is and import, as are his dam's parents. But he is not. Not East German either.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

My mother taught me: If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all.
Unfortunately, I didn't pay any attention to that, either.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Dasty is East German, Mink is back there in the 6th generation, he is West German, then there is some Czech in there too. A real hodge podge of lines, then throw the dams side in there. What are they breeding for?? How are they improving the breed. 

I dont like the hips that are being thrown either. Not strong in the good hip department. Then throw the dam in. Is she OFA'd. I hope so. You can look up reg # of the dam on the OFA database to see if she has been x-rayed.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Chris Wild said:


> This dog is not an import. Neither is his dam. His sire is and import, as are his dam's parents. But he is not. Not East German either.


Note to the OP: Just because he is not an import and is not East German doesn't make him a bad dog.  However if the breeder is telling you that he is, that should pop up some red flags. 

Chris, thanks for confirming that. I was thinking his lineage didn't look East German but don't feel nearly educated enough to state it.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Dasty is not East German. He is about 1/4 DDR, the rest West German. Not enough to call him East German.

The same holds true for the rest of the pedigree. Yes, there is a smattering of DDR in this pedigree, but it is all quite a few generations back. And a bit of Czech up closer. But the overwhelming majority of the pedigree is West German. There is certainly not enough DDR in there for this dog to be considered "East German". 

Not that there is anything wrong with mixing DDR, Czech and West German lines as this is often done for very good reasons and very good results. I'm just point this out because it looks like someone told the OP that the "sire is East German" and, well, no, he is not.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

von Alk or von ALK is Alabama K9's kennel name.....as others say - he is a mix of European lines - Belgian, WGR, a little Czech....

The OFA page is a good resource..........look at the littermates - look at the half siblings.....the sire line is not a strong resource for good hips.....very few failures/poor results are published...

While a pedigree with lots of well known dogs - I would study the prospective dam's lines for strengths to compensate for the less positive aspects in the males...

Lee


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

So on the OFA page that Kendra posted a link to, the entries that only have a number are non-published results, as opposed to the entries that do have a term, like Good, or Mild?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Castlemaid said:


> So on the OFA page that Kendra posted a link to, the entries that only have a number are non-published results, as opposed to the entries that do have a term, like Good, or Mild?


You can click on each dog's name and it will show their results individually.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

the rating is a code within the number - either a G, F or E - there are alot of dogs who have been submitted who do not show up....I know of at least 3 personally - so probably lots more that I don't know of...

Lee


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Ah! thanks! That helps!


----------



## luvsgsds (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for all the help and info! We went to visit, but have decided not to get one of these pups. It was a hard decision, and they were ridiculously cute and tempting! The breeder couldn't tell me everything I wanted to know (which was really just basic info!!) and it just didn't feel right!!! He had ofa certification paperwork for the sire, but the dam hadn't even been checked!! 

It's so frustrating because it seems like everyone is just breeding anything that can be mounted and has a uterus! 

Sorry to sound so mean. I'm just disappointed 

So the quest continues......


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Good for you for going with your head and not your heart! If you tell us where you're locating and what you're looking for in a dog we might be able to help you find a good breeder.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I agree with Emoore.... where are you located. Good thing you asked the board. You got some very help full information.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am glad you didn't fall for those cute pups, just because!
Good for you to know better! I wish you luck in your search. Half the "fun" of getting a pup is finding out who/what you want to spend the next decade with.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm going to meet with some puppies this week as well. Hopefully I'll have your fortitude and be able to walk away if they're not suitable. But I have a feeling they'll be suitable.


----------

